# Need help with parts



## Craigpre (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a 78 datsun 510 s/w and am looking for info. My car has an L20b engine bolted to a 3spd. auto trans and the ring gear/flexplate is wore so my car will not start. I would like to know what other cars would have the same part as mine because I can't find any 510s out here. If any one has done the conversion to a 5spd manual shift, if it is possible I might consider doing that. I need to get this done soon I don't like driving my Nissan Frontier to work everyday, its to hard on gas.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Craigpre said:


> I have a 78 datsun 510 s/w and am looking for info. My car has an L20b engine bolted to a 3spd. auto trans and the ring gear/flexplate is wore so my car will not start. I would like to know what other cars would have the same part as mine because I can't find any 510s out here. If any one has done the conversion to a 5spd manual shift, if it is possible I might consider doing that. I need to get this done soon I don't like driving my Nissan Frontier to work everyday, its to hard on gas.



i dont have much info on the 3spd automatic transmission. but putting together a 5spd manual i can help you with. a clutch resovoir, master cylinder, slave cylinder, hard line, and clutch pedal assembly. An L series transmission and flywheel from an 84' - 89' 280zx. Also for the clutch you can use a 67'-70' Datsun Roadster clutch. everything should just bolt right in to your L20b. only thing having to be modified would be the transmission crossmember and the drive shaft would have to be shortend due to the longer tail of the L28 transmission.


----------



## Craigpre (Sep 2, 2004)

I think that would be to much work, but I wonder if most L series engines would fit


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the truck and 710 had that engine too, and maybe even the 610.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

Craigpre said:


> I think that would be to much work, but I wonder if most L series engines would fit


yes, L16,18,20 engines are interchangable.


----------



## vogelaar (Sep 29, 2004)

SVP5TEN said:


> yes, L16,18,20 engines are interchangable.


Is the L18E engine also interchangeable with a CA18CET engine? That is, I have a Datsun Silvia, 1980, S110 chassis, L18E engine and I'm looking for a car that can be used as a donor car. I was wondering if the parts of a Nissan Silvia (1984-1988) S12 chassis, CA18CET engine would fit in my car.

cheers,

Bram
The Netherlands


----------

